# Help with mold



## esteve (May 8, 2011)

I just built a new setup and I have not put any frogs in yet but I just noticed some white mold growing on the cork bark I designed into the background....
I don't know if it is harmful to Dartfrogs but I don't like it.
Please look at the pics...
I am thinking some kind of anti fungal.....
anyone know what I can use that wont be harmful to Dart Frogs etc.....?
Thanks,


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

It is fine if it grows. It will do that for 3-6weeks and then it will not grow anymore. You can always buy springtails and isopods from a vendor to speed it up, but again it is not harmful nor would it be a problem for the frogs. They usually don't even notice it lol.


----------



## Cory2 (Oct 21, 2012)

Springtails lots of springtails,but it's not harmful to the frogs


----------



## Toxic (Jul 9, 2012)

Mold is normal. I recommend getting orange Isopods.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Mold is normal. I recommend getting orange Isopods.


Springtails eat mold. Isopods do not. Isopods eat the decomposing matter that is causing the mold. Both can be helpful, buts springtails will reproduce faster.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

If you don`t like the way it looks just spray it down with water, it`s a helluva lot quicker than waiting for the springtails to eat it.

John


----------



## Toxic (Jul 9, 2012)

Pumilo said:


> Springtails eat mold. Isopods do not. Isopods eat the decomposing matter that is causing the mold. Both can be helpful, buts springtails will reproduce faster.


Ahh ok... I always thought both isos and springtails ate mold.


----------

